# Eye Stinging Formaldehyde Odor



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We have been airing out for days and the eye stinging effect is still present.







How did you get rid of it!
It goes away and then returns!







Thanks, Teri


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Unfortunately Teri, it seems to be just a matter of giving it time. I have not heard of any 'magic cures' that seem to work with any consistency. Keep the trailer open as much as possible, and do whatever you can to promote cross ventilation, and in time the smell will go away.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi There,

I know what you mean. Our trailer is just 1 month old. For the first two weeks, we had to hold our breath, open every door and window, and then wait about 30 minutes before we could enter without our eyes, nose, and throat catching fire!









I bit the bullet after two weeks of this and I bought and installed three Max-Air vents over the existing roof vents. (I got REALLY lucky - a local RV supply store had them on sale for $21.00 each.)

After 1-1/2 weeks of keeping the roof vents open (24-7), we were able to comfortably stay in it over the Labor Day weekend.









Keep airing it out and have patience, the odor will abate over time. I know how hard that is to swallow - you have this brand new trailer and you want to camp in it! On the other hand, we looked at a used 2003 25RSS at the dealership and when we opened the bathroom door, we almost lost our lunch. WOW - I hope my tanks never take on THAT odor!









Enjoy your new Outback! We are - and we're going again this weekend, and in two weeks, as well!

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

There was a previous thread where someone said using cups of ammonia does the trick.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Also when airing out, open the cabinets up. The smell gets trapped behind the doors when new. It will pass


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I used a bowl of alcohol in addition to keeping windows and vents open. Seemed to help speed up the process.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I know what you mean. Our trailer is just 1 month old. For the first two weeks, we had to hold our breath, open every door and window, and then wait about 30 minutes before we could enter without our eyes, nose, and throat catching fire!
> 
> ...


thanks for the info...We live in the same area, near Mackinaw...where do you camp?

How does the alcohol help....unless it is the "glass of wine" kind...just kidding


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gemsters said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I know what you mean. Our trailer is just 1 month old. For the first two weeks, we had to hold our breath, open every door and window, and then wait about 30 minutes before we could enter without our eyes, nose, and throat catching fire!
> 
> ...


thanks for the info...We live in the same area, near Mackinaw...where do you camp?

How does the alcohol help....unless it is the "glass of wine" kind...just kidding








[/quote]

We're just going to Jubilee State Park this weekend. Haven't seen any Outbacks there. We got plenty of long looks and questions when we were there over the Labor Day weekend.

In two weeks, we have reservations at Comlara Park, on Lake Evergreen (near Bloomington).

If possible, we'd like to get to Weldon Springs SP and Kickapoo SP before we have to winterize.

Just a tip - watch the "Illinois Adventure" TV show on your local PBS station (channel 47, in Peoria). Each show highlights a state park. There are some GREAT places to go without ever leaving Illinois - but we've been camping (in our pop-up) in 37 states - from Maine, to Idaho, to new Mexico, and back. I bet we pulled that 2000 Coleman over 30,000 miles in seven seasons.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

nynethead said:


> There was a previous thread where someone said using cups of ammonia does the trick.


A couple of cans of Hormel worked for us.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Gemsters said:


> How does the alcohol help....unless it is the "glass of wine" kind...just kidding


It absorbs the odors. Place the bowl in your kitchen sink, that way if it gets jostled, it won't spill all over the place.

Glenn


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I know what you mean. Our trailer is just 1 month old. For the first two weeks, we had to hold our breath, open every door and window, and then wait about 30 minutes before we could enter without our eyes, nose, and throat catching fire!
> 
> ...


thanks for the info...We live in the same area, near Mackinaw...where do you camp?

How does the alcohol help....unless it is the "glass of wine" kind...just kidding








[/quote]

We're just going to Jubilee State Park this weekend. Haven't seen any Outbacks there. We got plenty of long looks and questions when we were there over the Labor Day weekend.

In two weeks, we have reservations at Comlara Park, on Lake Evergreen (near Bloomington).

If possible, we'd like to get to Weldon Springs SP and Kickapoo SP before we have to winterize.

Just a tip - watch the "Illinois Adventure" TV show on your local PBS station (channel 47, in Peoria). Each show highlights a state park. There are some GREAT places to go without ever leaving Illinois - but we've been camping (in our pop-up) in 37 states - from Maine, to Idaho, to new Mexico, and back. I bet we pulled that 2000 Coleman over 30,000 miles in seven seasons.
[/quote]We too camped with a pop up last summer and found ourselves shopping for a TT on our way back from the Tetons/Yellowstone/Hills. We have a trip planned for Pere Marquette early Nov....we do watch IL Adv. and we love the suggestions from this forum. How did you become a "member" is it the same as a contributor? I'm still navigating our way around the site.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Member by joining

Contributor by helping Vern with the cost, every little bit helps
http://www.outbackers.com/donate.htm

John


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Member by joining
> 
> Contributor by helping Vern with the cost, every little bit helps
> http://www.outbackers.com/donate.htm
> ...


Great, Thanks...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

When it is hot and the sun beats down on the TT, it gets bad. I think you'll find that as the cooler weather sets in, it will abate some. I also think that the rubber roofs of the slides contribute a lot to the smell. Can you store it for two weeks or so with the slides deployed. I did two, 16-day vacations this summer and the smell is gone - unless it bakes in a 95 degree sun. I've been out to mine several times in the past few weeks and the smell that was constant in the spring is non-existent now.

Scott

P.S. I leave my vents wide open all the time - Max Airs on all three


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have Max Air vent covers and leave the vents open anytime it is sitting. Have never smelled anything.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I found that the stinging is worse is warm weather so we run the A/C. They say that activated charcoal absorbs odors. Has anyone tried putting an open bag of charcoal briquettes inside ?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We have Max Air vent covers and leave the vents open anytime it is sitting. Have never smelled anything.


We keep our max airs open year round, traveling, camping, or winterized. Really helps to keep any odors out and lets the TT breathe.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nynethead said:


> There was a previous thread where someone said using cups of ammonia does the trick.


No, no, no.......ammonia is an irritant, as well........sure wouldn't use that! I've wondered about white vinegar, myself. Charcoal.......haven't thought of that. You'd need "activated charcoal" like they use for a fish aquarium. I don't think charcoal briquets (especially those soaked with starter







) would help, that much. There's a new product on Camping World "Bad Air Sponge" http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...82&src=NEWP that I'm tempted to try.
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

sgalady said:


> There was a previous thread where someone said using cups of ammonia does the trick.


No, no, no.......ammonia is an irritant, as well........sure wouldn't use that! I've wondered about white vinegar, myself. Charcoal.......haven't thought of that. You'd need "activated charcoal" like they use for a fish aquarium. I don't think charcoal briquets (especially those soaked with starter







) would help, that much. There's a new product on Camping World "Bad Air Sponge" http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...82&src=NEWP that I'm tempted to try.
Darlene








[/quote]

Let me know if it works because after 3 months my Outback still has this problem when it is hot and been sitting closed up. I would really like to know what is causing this odor. Something is outgassing.


----------



## 04SUPERDUTY (Jul 3, 2006)

when we first got or 5er i set 3 pie tins about half full of amonia around the trailer. 1 in the bunks, 1 in the kitcken, and 1 in the front bedroom. i closed the trailer up tight, opened every drawer and cabinet and let ti sit for 3 or 4 days. it helped that it was 90+ out but at least 90% of the smell and burning of your eyes etc. is gone. there is no amonia smell at all.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We installed the Max-Air vents and the problem went away!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

04SUPERDUTY said:


> when we first got or 5er i set 3 pie tins about half full of amonia around the trailer. 1 in the bunks, 1 in the kitcken, and 1 in the front bedroom. i closed the trailer up tight, opened every drawer and cabinet and let ti sit for 3 or 4 days. it helped that it was 90+ out but at least 90% of the smell and burning of your eyes etc. is gone. there is no amonia smell at all.


My apologies, Superduty. Apparently it works, but it doesn't seem like it would. I'm gonna buy some activated charcoal and put it in one of my Dri-Z-Air holders and see how it works. BTW, I got some new kind of pellets for the Dri-Z-Air that don't have a strong odor to them. I ordered a "Damp Check Natural Dehumidifier Dome" from National Allergy (www.nationalallergy.com) and it came with some odor-free pellets. It was $8.99, and the refills are $5.99. I KNOW the Dri-Z-Air really works (thanks for the hint, ee4308). I also order 3M Ultra Filters for my home a/c at $14.99 apiece and free shipping on total order, with order of 6 filters, so I ended up with no shipping on anything. I also ordered a Filtrete window a/c filter to try on the roof a/c on the camper, to pre-filter the air. I use the DustCheck pre-cut vent filters from there, on my a/c vents in my house. Can you guess I have asthma/allergies???














You'd be surprised what comes through your a/c vents in your home, and I can't imagine what comes through the ones in the camper!!








Darlene


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Rule 7b invoked.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

DO NOT place the bowl of alcohol in the kitchen sink if it is one of the porcelin looking plastic types. I did that and the alcohol RUINED my sink by melting the shiny finish off of it. If the sink is stainless or steel/porcelin, go ahead. PCM



GlenninTexas said:


> How does the alcohol help....unless it is the "glass of wine" kind...just kidding


It absorbs the odors. Place the bowl in your kitchen sink, that way if it gets jostled, it won't spill all over the place.

Glenn
[/quote]


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The solution is more camping. LOTS of camping!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine is still pretty bad after two years. I think it bakes in the summer AZ heat. It's fine once we have it out camping. It's not bad this time of the year sitting in the cooler temps.

I think they used extra glue on mine to make it even sturdier.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> We installed the Max-Air vents and the problem went away!


Ditto !! Whe we added our Maxx Air vents and left the vents open we really noticed less odor...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> We installed the Max-Air vents and the problem went away!


Ditto !! Whe we added our Maxx Air vents and left the vents open we really noticed less odor...
[/quote]
X3

But I like BoaterDan's method too... MORE CAMPING!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, that too !!!! More camping and enjoy yourself with less smell !!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Rule 7b invoked.


What is rule 7b?????????????????????????


----------



## TinkerSWT (Dec 10, 2007)

[
We purchased our 2005 Outback Sydney in September 04 and still have not gotted rid of the smell. It isn't a problem except in the summer time but when it is hot outside it is horrible inside the trailer if you don't have the air going.

quote name='Gemsters' date='Sep 14 2006, 12:50 PM' post='154425']
We have been airing out for days and the eye stinging effect is still present.







How did you get rid of it!
It goes away and then returns!







Thanks, Teri
[/quote]


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Brought ours home June of 06. The smell was so bad you could not go in. The next day I installed three Max Air vents and just cracked them open. Fired up the furnace as high as it will go and just let the formaldehyde bake out. After going through both bottles we opened up all windows, door's and vents fully to let it air out. After two days there was no trace of formaldehyde.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I bought the trailer in the middle of 2006 and I noticed that smell on one trip last year.

BTW, I seem to remember Keystone saying there is no formaldehyde used in the construction process and the smell is something else.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fspieg said:


> Brought ours home June of 06. The smell was so bad you could not go in. The next day I installed three Max Air vents and just cracked them open. Fired up the furnace as high as it will go and just let the formaldehyde bake out. After going through both bottles we opened up all windows, door's and vents fully to let it air out. After two days there was no trace of formaldehyde.


interesting ....


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Have a very smoky campfire upwind and open all doors and windows. the formaldehyde smell then goes away.








david


----------

